# Top Secteur or Base Roubaix?



## osmiumtiger (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm shopping for my first road bike and I'm fairly confident that I want to get a Specialized because of the discounts that I can get (~10% off MSRP since the store is a relatively big Specialized concept store and another 10% off as part of a team discount) and past experience with their mountain bikes.

I'm having trouble deciding if the Roubaix is worth the extra money since I'm (obviously) trying to spend as little as possible. It appears to me that the only difference is the frame and fork being carbon. But, what does this mean practically speaking? What other differences are there between the bikes? 

The bikes I'm comparing are:
2010 Secteur Comp Compact

2010 Roubaix Compact

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Ride them and see what you think, in the end that will matter more than what any of us say, or at least it should.


----------



## garysol1 (Jun 4, 2008)

The only component on the Sectour that trumps the Roubaix is the crank. Drivetrains are 105 on both and both bikes roll on basic hubs with Mavic rims. Very equal builds. The Roubaix should be a nicer ride everything else being equal. TYPICALY carbon will help reduce the vibrations and bumps in the road before the vibrations reach you meaning you get a nicer ride quality and should be less tired at the end of the ride. You really need to ride both and see which you prefer. Make sure tire pressures are the same for your test rides and make sure to not test ride on nice smooth roads.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

garysol1 said:


> The only component on the Sectour that trumps the Roubaix is the crank. Drivetrains are 105 on both and both bikes roll on basic hubs with Mavic rims. Very equal builds. *The Roubaix should be a nicer ride everything else being equal.* TYPICALY carbon will help reduce the vibrations and bumps in the road before the vibrations reach you meaning you get a nicer ride quality and should be less tired at the end of the ride. You really need to ride both and see which you prefer. Make sure tire pressures are the same for your test rides and make sure to not test ride on nice smooth roads.


+1. I agree, but as stated test rides will reveal which is best for the OP. Also, seeing as this is your first road bike, IMO it would be good to try a few different brands/ models, because (although you have a Spec. mtn bike) road bikes geo differs as does sizing/ fit. It may very well be that you'll end up preferring the Specialized line, but at least then you'll have a basis for comparison.


----------



## Fresno Biker (Jun 25, 2004)

Is there a difference in frame/fork weight between the two? Also thinking about the same thing.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Fresno Biker said:


> Is there a difference in frame/fork weight between the two? Also thinking about the same thing.


If you trust the source, you can email Spec tech support and ask for the weights.


----------



## lambdamaster (Oct 6, 2009)

I think it is worth the little bit of money to step up to the elite compact, as it has the curved stays and fork legs similar to the top-end models.
Spesh seems to have raised their prices since I bought my bike.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

lambdamaster said:


> *I think it is worth the little bit of money to step up *to the elite compact, as it has the curved stays and fork legs similar to the top-end models.
> Spesh seems to have raised their prices since I bought my bike.


oh, and it goes downhill from here


----------

